# Aircraft Structures Technician ( ACS Tech )



## lostlittle1 (4 Jan 2005)

Hey everyone!

I was given a COT before Christmas and one of my Original choices when I first joined was ACS.  I have checked out this board and found a message or 2 that says the 500 series trades are being heavily recruited.  I was a welder in my previous life, loved it, miss it, and hope like H*ll to do it again for a living.  I was originally recruited into an electronics trade(army), failed and was told that electronics just was not for me (I happen to agree) besides the bad marks the instructors loved me, I am a pretty good soldier and have a great attitude and desire to learn etc... 

Heres the questions...

1.  Is the 500 series still being heavily recruited?
2.  Does anyone know about around when the monthly list comes out at the BPSO Office?(I know _every month_ I just don't know when)
3.  How long does it usually take for a COT AND element change?

Any help you can give me would be much appriciated.  Thanks for this great forum!


----------



## chaos75 (4 Jan 2005)

Yours would be a compulsory occupational reassignement since it sounds like you have not yet been fully trained in any trade.  The reassignment list comes out every month usually around the first, and list all trades which are open (most of them seriously underborne).  Once you pick the trade(s) you want to apply for, talk to the PSO, set up and interview, and if everything is in order it is simply a matter of an email to CFRG and the whole process only takes a few weeks.  Good luck on getting what you want.


----------



## lostlittle1 (4 Jan 2005)

Thank you so much for your answers.  I feel better about this already.
 ;D


----------



## Goibniu (18 Feb 2009)

Ok well Im currently in the process of apply as a ACS Tech. I know that the airfoce will place me where Im needed and was wondering if anyone tell me my chances of getting sent overseas. I also realize that it will depend on what squadrant I get placed in, but im just curious of how many ACS techs get sent overseas. thanks for any and all feed back.


----------



## mudman (18 Feb 2009)

going overseas will depend on a few things but since you are still looking at signing up I would not worry about it right now. You wont even be deployable as an ACS tech for at least 3 years because you still have to do your TQ3 course (either at Borden or a Civilian college), finish your apprentence rotation (usually about 18 months once you get at your unit) then get your "A" level authorisations. My advice to you is focus on signing up and getting your training done then worry about deploying overseas


----------



## Goibniu (19 Feb 2009)

mudman said:
			
		

> going overseas will depend on a few things but since you are still looking at signing up I would not worry about it right now. You wont even be deployable as an ACS tech for at least 3 years because you still have to do your TQ3 course (either at Borden or a Civilian college), finish your apprentence rotation (usually about 18 months once you get at your unit) then get your "A" level authorisations. My advice to you is focus on signing up and getting your training done then worry about deploying overseas



well if all goes a plan I'll be entering through the NCM SEP, doing my BMQ this summer then go to canadore for their One year structural program, then off to Borden for whatever training comes next. I'm not worried about being deployed anywhere just curious as to how many ACS tech get deployed abroad. in fact I'm looking forward to a little travel.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Feb 2009)

Goibniu said:
			
		

> squadrant



Squadron



			
				mudman said:
			
		

> apprentence



Apprentice


----------



## sweez (19 Feb 2009)

Haha if all goes as planned.  Nothing ever goes as planned in the CF!  who told you all this anyways?  if it was your recruiter you can take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Goibniu (19 Feb 2009)

thedude said:
			
		

> Haha if all goes as planned.  Nothing ever goes as planned in the CF!  who told you all this anyways?  if it was your recruiter you can take it with a grain of salt.



While I have heard some horror strories about the CF in general, what exactly is so unreallistic about my plans ?


----------



## mudman (20 Feb 2009)

I dont know what horror stories you have heard but I will tell you this. I have been a ACS tech for over 12 years and I have only deployed overseas 1 time and the only reason I got to go was due to my experience. So with that in mind I would not even think of you having the chance to deploy until you have experience on a aircraft. This means like I said in my other post you need to do your BMQ then 1 year of training then you will still need about 1 1/2 years of training at your unit at which point you will be a "fully trained" ACS tech but you still wont be deployable because you need to get your "A" level status which takes a minimum of 2 years from the date you start your training at your unit (roughly 6 months after your training is done)....in a nut shell even if you start BMQ tomorrow it will be at least 2013 before you would be looked at for a deployment but your name will be at the bottom of a long list of techs wanting to deploy because there isn't many of us deployed so I would not even worry about it.


----------



## RoxanneMill (14 Oct 2009)

My husband is a Hull Tech for the Navy and even though he likes his trade he is not so much into the sailing part. He has been thinking a lot lately about going Air-Force because ACS Tech really appeals to him. I will support him with whatever he chooses but I was kind of hoping for a little insight... how often is an ACS Tech usually gone for? I know that is probably hard to answer but I am just wondering if he is gone for months at a time the same way he is now.


----------



## ACS_Tech (17 Mar 2010)

Sorry to say, but your husband may not avoid sailing if he's posted to 443 sqn in Pat Bay or to 423 in Shearwater on the Sea Kings.  For most ops, ACS Techs aren't often deployed in great numbers, but it has been a more frequent occurrence.  It used to be that ACS techs were only ever away from home when on training, in the field on exercise (in tachel units) or called out as part of an MRP (mobile repair party).  But of course, when you sign on the dotted line, you accept the responsibility that you may ALWAYS be called upon to be away from home.

That notwithstanding, ACS Techs are probably the least deployed of the maintainer trades since most of the work that they do in their primary role is depot and workshop based and not maintenance, like AVN and AVS.  As a bonus, since your DH is a Hull Tech, I'm pretty certain a good portion of his QL3 training could be bypassed.  That might save fewer days for him in Borden.


----------



## angrypanda83 (7 Apr 2010)

Depends on aircraft type mainly. 

I've only been with 429 for a little while now, but the ACS guys will go down to the states every so often for heavy maintenance. But it's nothing like the sailing tours. 

Btw, AVS is the way to go...


----------



## Sparkplugs (20 Apr 2010)

ACS guys also get deployed to Afghanistan, amongst other places.  They do 6 month tours here, for the most part.  I've also had ACS guys be temporarily deployed with me from a couple days, to a couple weeks, to many months, do it all depends where you end up, and what's going on in the world at that time, I suppose.


----------



## Bubbs25 (5 Jun 2010)

Hello there,
Has anyone ever done any OJT at 408 Sqn in edmonton for ACS TECH.
As mentioned before in other posts I got accepted for ACS for my OT. I was wondering what OJT is like in 408 since I believe I may be doing my OJT there until my course starts in November.

Any information would be greatly appreciated on what life is like at 408 and what you can and cannot do there as an OJT not being qualified in the trade yet.

Thanks Bubbs 25


----------



## c2loader (20 Sep 2010)

hey bubbs,

I have not been on this site in quite a while so I will appologise for not getting to you sooner. Just wondering if you have had your ojt yet and if so, how you are enjoying the trade.
I did my ojt in 403 in Gagetown and also 400 in Borden, both of which are tac hel and I enjoyed it greatly. I am now in 14 AMS in Greenwood NS on Auroras and some things on Hercs.

Talk to you soon


----------



## Bubbs25 (22 Sep 2010)

"Just wondering if you have had your ojt yet and if so, how you are enjoying the trade."

First off, Thanks for the reply C2loader.

I am currently at 408 doing my OJT. So far I am enjoying the trade. Its a good relief from army life for sure.  
I am currently waiting to go to borden for my 3's.  I was suppose to be there end august but courses got cancelled. Oh well, atleast I stay with my family till then.  

The trade is awesome.  Alot of good tools to bring outside the military.  I served as an infanteer for almost 10 yrs but realized that  Iwould have to take special courses to get any good job outside the military.  ACS is good that way, it opens alot of possibilities and options after military.

You are working at 14 AMS.  I am looking at getting posted there after I do my 3's.  So are you a POM yet or working towards it.  I had a cousin that worked there for almost 12 yrs and he loved it. He went NDT Tech and is now in shearwater.  

So how is 14 AMS.  What is the work like and do you stay resonably busy on a day to day basis.  I hate it when there is nothing going on. 

Talk to you soon

Bubbs25


----------



## c2loader (26 Sep 2010)

I am a Journeyman for right now but will likely be POM shortly I am taking it slow for now. The work here is quite busy at times but when it is not, there is always something there to do to keep you busy. 
We are currently going through a reorganization where by we are now going to the Flight Line to do first line maintenance but only for those who are Journeyman and higher. Just like Snags where you are but bigger. So that means that the whole shop here will be manned by a skeleton crew made up of One WO, Three Sgts. and a Level A for each shop (Refinishing, Metal, Welding, and Machining).  We also have a crew for  Aircraft Inspections here which I am sure will not be changed as it is an important part of life here but we will see. The rest of the shop crew will be made up of Journeyman and Apprentices. I will be honest, some people are for this change and some are not but all in all it is a change...for the future.

I do have to go but if you have any more questions, I will try to get them for you.

Later

Mike


----------



## PrivateJM (4 Apr 2011)

Hello Everyone out there, I am interested in the ACST position in the Airforce and would like to know what people think about this trade for longevity.  Is this a good trade to get into and make a long career out of in the Airforce?  Is it mostly a day job mon-fri or is there lots of weekends involved?  I checked out the video on the forces website and it sounds very intriguing plus I qualify for it because it doesn't require the Grade 10 Academic Math course when I only have my grade 10 general math.  I am 33 years old and have wanted to join the Military for my whole life and feel now is the time to do so before I get too old.  I would like a challenging career with an opportunity to work with great people day in and day out.  Can someone please give me some more information about this trade in general.  Any and all information would be appreciated.  I am not good with all the acronyms yet so please forgive me if this topic has already been posted.  

Thank you and have a great day


----------



## bfp100 (24 Aug 2011)

Hello I am nearing the end of my course as an ACS Tech QL3 (basically your very first course in the trade which upon graduation is comparable to a civilian trades apprenticeship). If you like to work with your hands all day forming many different parts from scratch out of many different materials or enjoy making something that looks like it should be carted off to the junk yard and making it look amazing this trades for you. Its hard work but has alot of pay offs in the end. Airforce Trades in general are great for longevity both physically and mentally given the much better conditions we tend to work in and the mentality in the Airforce. The element and most instructors i have met so far in my military career are both very helpful and informative willing to go the extra mile if needed to help you out if your willing to help yourself. As for work schedules I am not sure however through stories our instructors have shared it seems to vary. Obviously if you make a mistake on a Friday with some paintjob on an aircraft you maybe required to come in and work on the weekend if required. Please feel free to message me in private and I can share as much info as I know with you.


----------



## hangingout (27 Oct 2011)

I am just wondering what are the postings where ACS Techs get posted to, and also what training do they do in Borden.  IE , once a member accepts his OT offer for ACS TECH, does he go straight to Borden for the crse, or is there any other training that has to be done prior.


----------



## Wilamanjaro (20 Mar 2013)

I'm wondering if ACS techs can end up in Victoria, BC, right after training is completed at Borden, ON.


----------



## krustyrl (20 Mar 2013)

Highly doubt it but Pat Bay would be a possibility....providing there were any positions.  19AMS in Comox might be a viable alternative also.


----------



## MacleodEE (19 Sep 2016)

Hello all, 
Just wondering if anyone knows what the current wait times are from basic to the start course for ACS in Borden?
Tried searching but couldn't mind much information on that for the trade.
Thank you all in advance.


----------



## PickleRick1983 (14 May 2019)

Hey all,

First time posting here and I have some questions. First some background on me. I’ve been in the infantry for 12 years and have an accepted OT in the ACS tech effective date of 15 July. I’ve read just about everything I can find on the trade and training progression. I know there’s a lot of knowledgeable people on this forum so I figured I would submit my questions here:

1.	I have looked high and low but I haven’t been able to find out the exact timeline for courses that occur between BMQ and BOQT for ACS tech. All I found is that there is a DP2 common core, and a BET course that have to be taken prior. What Im wondering is what exactly do you learn on these courses, and generally how long of a lull is there between them.
2.	Are there any tentative dates on upcoming ACST BOQT courses for 2019, and if not how often is this course run yearly. 
3.	For the current ACST reading this post I was hoping one would reach out to me as I have a ton of questions regarding the trade and need to pick someones brain.

Thanks!


----------



## garb811 (14 May 2019)

Not an ACS Tech but if you use the DWAN search engine with "CFSATE Course Training Schedules", that will give you some of what you're looking for.


----------



## PickleRick1983 (14 May 2019)

Ill definitely look into that, thanks!


----------

